# I think I have enough Milwaukee for now.



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm getting ready to move and decided I need to gather up all my Milwaukee tools and see what I have. I lost track. :laughing:



















The old corded stuff I hardly use anymore.










The yard stuff but not using it this year, paying someone to cut the grass and maintain the yard. :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Where you moving bro?


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

You never have enough tools, you always have to many chargers.


Tim


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Where you moving bro?


After my glowing review of Ohio, no doubt it will be here in the land of sunshine and lollipops.:wink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> After my glowing review of Ohio, no doubt it will be here in the land of sunshine and lollipops.:wink:


You live down wind of a pot smoking parlor by any chance?


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Reminds me of when we stood on the beach on Lake Superior in Marquette, Michigan, in August. My probably 6 year old daughter said, "Daddy this place is paradise. Why would you ever want to leave here?" I replied, "Well, we can come back in February some year and see what you think about it then."

The last time I was in Ohio, we were driving through on January 1st at night and it was so cold (somewhere in the negative temperatures) that we actually saw an ice fog. Very pretty, sort of. I don't miss the midwest in winter.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Reminds me of what somebody once said about guns. I suppose it applies to Milwaukee tools as well.


If you know how many you have, you don't have enough.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> I'm getting ready to move and decided I need to gather up all my Milwaukee tools and see what I have. I lost track. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When was the last time you used any of the corded stuff?


----------



## HandyManDan928 (Apr 29, 2018)

... this is nothing ... you should see the Guitar guys or the Hi-Fi guys ... LOL !


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Where you moving bro?


Ohio.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> When was the last time you used any of the corded stuff?


I used the right angle drill for a plumbing job a while ago. Used the hole hawg on the same job for the electrical.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

canbug said:


> You never have enough tools, you always have to many chargers.
> 
> 
> Tim


I agree. I've thrown away over a handful of mikwaukee chargers. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> Ohio.


You have to be joking?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey look, he's got spares for the spares.

Thank goodness. 

You should definitely have confidence Milwaukee can get the job done now!!!!


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

People will actually bid on the chargers on online auctions. type M18 into E-bay.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> I'm getting ready to move and decided I need to gather up all my Milwaukee tools and see what I have. I lost track. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got aroused when I saw that picture of the hardly used 4 corded tools. When you decide to dump them contact me................... we might be able to talk story.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Is that supposed to be a lot? Sigh, now I have to round everything up and take a picture of a milwaukee collection is supposed to look like.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

And I thought I was bad.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Where you moving bro?


Jersey I'm guessing. Hack must have seen his collection and proposed.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You like that leaf blower?


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I have the hedge trimmer and string trimmer. Teamed up with the 9 amhr battery it is a crazy machine.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> I agree. I've thrown away over a handful of mikwaukee chargers.


You do realize people will always buy Milwaukee anything?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cow said:


> Hey look, *he's got spares for the spares*.
> 
> Thank goodness.
> 
> You should definitely have confidence Milwaukee can get the job done now!!!!


Funny I don't recall buying more than two M12 impacts but somehow I seem to have 4 of them....go figure!

Maybe if they get wet after midnight they reproduce!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Is that supposed to be a lot? Sigh, now I have to round everything up and take a picture of a milwaukee collection is supposed to look like.


Take pics of all your tools and keep them in a safe place, learned years ago from my BIL when his tools were stolen and the insurance company wanted pics of anything not on his local's tool list.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Never!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> I got aroused when I saw that picture of the hardly used 4 corded tools. When you decide to dump them contact me................... we might be able to talk story.


None of them are hardly used. The bandsaw and right angle drill are both second hand and well over 30 years old. I bought the sawzall and hole hawg at the Home Depot in North Haven, CT in 2003. I used them quite a bit before the world went totally cordless. As you know, Milwaukee didn't have the cordless line in 2003 that it does today.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> You like that leaf blower?


It's ok. It's definitely convenient and gets the job done. I can see it being useful for cleaning up a house after a rough in. That being said, my Echo back back is 10 times better.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I also like Milwaukee, but aren’t their power tools made in China?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

eddy current said:


> I also like Milwaukee, but aren’t their power tools made in China?


Owned and made by china.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

eddy current said:


> I also like Milwaukee, but aren’t their power tools made in China?


Yes, as is my iphone, computer, shoes, half my clothing, other small electronics, etc.


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

MTW said:


> Yes, as is my iphone, computer, shoes, half my clothing, other small electronics, etc.




Don't sweat it. i gave up trying to buy american made anything years ago..lol


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I thinned the herd a little today - I gave away one of the chargers. :laughing:


----------



## Hobbit007 (Jul 14, 2018)

Holy smokes milwaukee tools are cheap in U.S!
I live here in finland, i checked homedepot prices and compared them to prices in here. Prices in here are atleast 2X compared to yours! :crying:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hobbit007 said:


> Holy smokes milwaukee tools are cheap in U.S!
> I live here in finland, i checked homedepot prices and compared them to prices in here. Prices in here are atleast 2X compared to yours! :crying:


Yeah, but you can make up for it with your cheaper prices on Festool, Metabo, and other fine power tool brands more local to Finlandia.


----------



## Hobbit007 (Jul 14, 2018)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, but you can make up for it with your cheaper prices on Festool, Metabo, and other fine power tool brands more local to Finlandia.


Actually no, cordless tools here are generally more expensive compared to any other country:sad:.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Hobbit007 said:


> Actually no, cordless tools here are generally more expensive compared to any other country:sad:.


Tuo ei ole hyvä.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Moonshot180 said:


> Don't sweat it. i gave up trying to buy american made anything years ago..lol


Me too, it was like trying to swim against a storm surge.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Me too, it was like trying to swim against a storm surge.


I still swim against that storm surge every chance I get!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I still swim against that storm surge every chance I get!


Be careful out there you may get hit by a big wave.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Be careful out there you may get hit by a big wave.


There is talk we might tariff everything coming from China. No doubt that includes most power tools and batteries. I'd like to see where this goes. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> There is talk we might tariff everything coming from China. No doubt that includes most power tools and batteries. I'd like to see where this goes.


Yeah it could be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't have too much Milwaukee lol


----------

